# Rowing in from the sun



## rcarca (Mar 6, 2013)

Taken on the Thames:




2Y2A3138 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5Diii, 70-300 DO at 300mm, ISO 3200, 1/8000, f6.3




Evening rowing by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: As above, except 1/1000, f20




2Y2A3221 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: As above

Thanks for stopping by.

Richard


----------



## Menace (Mar 7, 2013)

1st one is my favorite - well done


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 7, 2013)

The first one is a stunning image! Love the composition, her body posture, and the light!


----------



## rcarca (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. Comments much appreciated.

Richard


----------



## OnceUponaHoneyB (Mar 8, 2013)

Love the colors especially the first one, good Job!


----------

